# Apple TV



## Kevtech (May 8, 2013)

Any advice on buying Apple TV in UK and then using it in Cyprus

Does UK Apple TV Work in Cyprus
Which channels can you get, are there any limits e.g. BBC IPlayer?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Kevtech said:


> Any advice on buying Apple TV in UK and then using it in Cyprus
> 
> Does UK Apple TV Work in Cyprus
> Which channels can you get, are there any limits e.g. BBC IPlayer?


We brought over our Apple TV from the UK and it works just fine - there is no reason why it shouldn't work, actually, as it just relies on a broadband connection, a HDMI lead to the TV and (where necessary) an iTunes account.

The channels you can get depends on which model you have. Ours is 3rd Generation and the channels available are limited to what Apple pre-loads and updates periodically. Currently, these are Netflix, MLB, NBA, YouTube, Vimeo, Flickr, WSJ, NowTV, CBS Sports, Hopster, ABC News, Sky News, Made to Measure, NFL, TED, Bloomberg, Tastemade, Young Hollywood, Red Bull TV, Crunchyroll, NHL, WWE UFC, VEVO, AOL, Fusion, Dailymotion, Qello Concerts and KORTV. 

Of course, with most of these channels, you will need to have an account and subscribe. If you have Apple TV 4th Generation, you can download more channels (apps) from the App Store, but once again you will be limited to what's available there (i.e. What Apple "allows" to be downloaded). BBC iPlayer may be downloaded to Apple TV (4th Gen) but you will need a VPN to watch. If you "jailbreak" your device (not recommended) then you can download other channels (apps) like Kodi which will allow you access to "free" TV like Filmon, "free" films through Exodus and subscribed TV like NTV.

We mainly use our Apple TV to either stream content from our iPads to the TV, to access our iTunes account for paid content, and to connect to all our downloaded media on both our Mac and PC for playback through the TV. It is also through streaming via our iPads that we will watch BBC iPlayer, having first activated the VPN.

We have a Mac mini as a dedicated entertainment centre which has Kodi (XBMC) loaded and we subscribe to NTV. This costs €14.99 per month and gives us all normal terrestrial channels, all Sky Movies, all Sky Sports and many others - excellent value. We also have Exodus loaded on Kodi which gives us free access to all films, TV series and Box Sets.

Apple devices like Apple TV are available to purchase in Cyprus, but are substantially more expensive than in the UK and tend to have the European 2 pin plugs fitted. This can be a pain as I found recently when I bought the Apple Airport Express from Public which needs a small (1.5v) fuse. I now have it connected to a shaver adaptor with this fuse fitted, but it's a pain...


----------



## Kevtech (May 8, 2013)

Thx the info is very useful.


----------



## Emmaabudhabi (Sep 20, 2016)

Apple TV works anywhere. We have been expats a number of years. Google expat TV and easy network to set up any where in the world. I get all the uk to channels.  we also use Apple as well sometimes.


----------

